# how to do biggest flake paint job



## l0ngbeach13 (Oct 7, 2005)

i have a 60 impala conv. and i want to paint it to be totally covered with emerald green flake like a bass boat. what is the best clear to use and what of gun and size of tip do i use?


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

A 2.2 should work for a spray gun.. up to 25.thou in flake is managable...saying you want the biggest flake won't fly cause thats 125 thou.. :0 



http://www.rothmetalflake.com


----------



## l0ngbeach13 (Oct 7, 2005)

well i want .062 size


----------



## EazyE10286 (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NEWTON_@Aug 13 2006, 09:12 PM~5961359
> *A 2.2 should work for a spray gun.. up to 25.thou in flake is managable...saying you want the biggest flake won't fly cause thats 125 thou.. :0
> http://www.rothmetalflake.com
> *



They have a flake gun for flake that big^^^^^


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

2.2 siphon feed or gravity feed.......my opinion fuck that flake gun


----------



## l0ngbeach13 (Oct 7, 2005)

well is the divilbliss millinium spray gun anygood?what is a better one for the flake


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

If you talking BIG flake like 1/8 -1/4 inch in diam. try a texture hopper gun..sounds crazy but it works.......


----------



## l0ngbeach13 (Oct 7, 2005)

yeh what kind of gun is that?brand price?


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Aug 15 2006, 03:44 PM~5973540
> *
> 
> 
> ...



damn, what psi were you running in that pic?


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2006)

around 60 psi, dont really regulate it at any certain pres. jus kinda spray it at the point it feels best...

I am not sure what brand it was jus a cheap 35 $ hopper from The local home depot.....i use them about twice and then toss em, the resign get soo built up its not even worth cleaning...


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Aug 16 2006, 12:15 AM~5974706
> *around 60 psi, dont really regulate it at any certain pres. jus kinda spray it at the point it feels best...
> 
> I am not sure what brand it was jus a cheap 35 $ hopper from The local home depot.....i use them about twice and then toss em, the resign get soo built up its not even worth cleaning...
> *





key word here people.......resin not  clear coat...........


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2006)

Thats right,gotta use resin, would hate to see how much intercoat clear you would waste thru a hopper, that thing spray a gallon quicker than you can mix another....
:barf:


----------



## NEWTON (Apr 23, 2006)

Go buy a Harbor Freight gravity gun...and drill the fucker out..you should be able to do the .62..........2.2 will push 40 thou out..If you need quantity flake let me know



http://www.rothmetalflake.com


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

I'm going to do a resin flake one of these days. After you spray the resin/flake do you then immediately spray 4-5 layers of clear right over the top of it to give a buffer layer for wetsanding like normal?


----------



## gamezg (Sep 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Aug 16 2006, 04:22 PM~5981526
> *Thats right,gotta use resin, would hate to see how much intercoat clear you would waste thru a hopper, that thing spray a gallon quicker than you can mix another....
> :barf:
> *


hey do you use hardener in the resin?


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2006)

the stuff i use is casting resin, takes hardner and reducer, for is normally not sprayed but poured into molds ,so had to red. a lil to flow better. and after flake was compleatly covered spray 1 coat of strait resin , let cure , sanded it down and then recleared with auto-clear, dont know what would happen if you sprayed clear over resin but was not going to chance messing up 1,200 worthy of material jus sprayed....


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Aug 17 2006, 06:05 PM~5989032
> *the stuff i use is casting resin, takes hardner and reducer, for is normally not sprayed but poured into molds ,so had to red. a lil to flow better. and after flake was compleatly covered spray 1 coat of strait resin , let cure , sanded it down and then recleared with auto-clear, dont know what would happen if you sprayed clear over resin but was not going to chance messing up 1,200 worthy of material jus sprayed....
> *


Great work! How does resin hold up thru different tempeture changes during the seasons! I heard horror stories  like it could start to blister from sitting in the sun too long and in some cases crack during winter from sitting in a cold garage? Is this correct?

If so I think i wil stick with reg basecoat/clearcoat job on a car that i will be driving alot


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

most resins do not have much or any UV in them , so is important to topcoat with a auto clear that is high in UV, never had a problem with cracking, i use casting resin , which when cured is like having a plastic shell over your car, that stuff is rock hard, but the few cars i have done also dont see much sun or for that matter even get driven much, strictly show...so for a daily/weekend cruiser, might jus hit it with some heavy flake using intercoat clear..


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ToXiC_FuMeS_@Aug 19 2006, 01:22 PM~6000514
> *most resins do not have much or any UV in them , so is important to topcoat with a auto clear that is high in UV, never had a problem with cracking, i use casting resin , which when cured is like having a plastic shell over your car, that stuff is rock hard, but the few cars i have done also dont see much sun or for that matter even get driven much, strictly show...so for a daily/weekend cruiser, might jus hit it with some heavy flake using intercoat clear..
> *


Thanks, thats what i was wanting to hear! Im going to do mine in orion silver but I want it to have some pop! What size flake would you recommend and how much in each quart of intercoat clear would i need?


----------



## cantgetenuf (Apr 12, 2006)

take 2 quarts unreduced and put a whole 6oz jar in it, then reduce it and put all of the flake on it... that will give it some pop


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ANUTHASICCFOE_@Aug 19 2006, 09:34 PM~6002342
> *take 2 quarts unreduced and put a whole 6oz jar in it,  then reduce it and put all of the flake on it... that will give it some pop
> *


----------

